# Dirks Fund Wants This Dog~~ Help!!!



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Can anyone in Elizabethtown, KY or nearby this shelter PLEASE save this guy. His name is Clyde and apparently the Hardin County Animal Control is going to give him away...first come first serve and they have stated they WILL NOT LET THIS DOG GO TO A RESCUE doh. If someone can help us, please PM me. One of us from Dirks will be more than willing to contribute to the transport back to St Louis and all fees incurred.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10615593&mtf=1

THANKS!!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG *** is up with that!!!???? REFUSING a RESCUE!!!??? Wish I were close enough to help ya Jill.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Somebody needs to get their priorities straight!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

What is the logic of refusing a rescue?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

FranH said:


> What is the logic of refusing a rescue?


Who knows :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh: One of our volunteers called, identified herself as Dirks and they said No Rescues.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Passed the info along.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Can anyone in Elizabethtown, KY or nearby this shelter PLEASE save this guy. His name is Clyde and apparently the Hardin County Animal Control is going to give him away...first come first serve and they have stated they WILL NOT LET THIS DOG GO TO A RESCUE doh. If someone can help us, please PM me. One of us from Dirks will be more than willing to contribute to the transport back to St Louis and all fees incurred.
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10615593&mtf=1
> 
> THANKS!!!!


Did someone call and you were told they won't release to a rescue? I don't see it stated on the page.


----------



## kyguy78 (Apr 2, 2007)

I tried calling a few minutes ago, but they must be closed for the day. It's near the Louisville- Bowling Green area is anyone is near there. I'm about three and a half, four hours away and going out of town this weekend or I'd be willing to pick Clyde up . If there's anyone on the board near L'ville or BG, please give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

They're open on sat BUT they DO NOT ANSWER PHONES on saturdays. Hopefully someone will go adopt him for you.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

This is not so unusual unfortunately. Many shelters, even some kill shelters, like to place their dogs themselves. We were dealing with the same thing with a bonded pair of female goldens in NY. When I contacted the shelter about them they told me I could send approved applicants to them. :uhoh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Lisa,

What happens to the dogs they won't let go to a rescue if their time is up? Will they then call you or do they euthanize them? Ugh!


----------



## BonnieKotara (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Lisa,
> 
> What happens to the dogs they won't let go to a rescue if their time is up? Will they then call you or do they euthanize them? Ugh!


 
I was thinking that myself kimm.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Did someone call and you were told they won't release to a rescue? I don't see it stated on the page.


Yes Kim. We called today and they denied us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld. three people in KY*

Just emld 3 people. Julia Sharp of a Saving the Animals of Rowan,
a friend Margie with Tails Inc. Rescue-she goes to KY to save dogs and a friend Beth who transports and lives in KY.

Praying one of them can help. 

Clyde is so CUTE!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom-Contact this DDB Rep*

Maggie's Mom:

Here is the name and phone number of a Dogs Deserve Better rep in KY.
I think she is around Harrodsburg, KY, which is one hour or so from Elizabethtown, KY. Maybe if you call and email and explain to her,
she would go and get him???

Heather Estlow
Dogs Deserve Better
http://www.dogsdeservebetter.org
1.814.941.7447 Toll free 1.877.636.1408
[email protected]


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

They do the same here at our shelter, they won't hardly let a rescue have a dog. Don't get the point. The woman told me that they had bad experience with rescues, Yeah right. They had an article in the paper today that they had put down 14 dogs of which 13 where black dogs, labs, rotties and so on.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I am checking to see if I can find someone in that area


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Can someone lie about this? For example have a volunteer for the rescue go and 'adopt' him and then put him into the rescue? I know probably isn't legal?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Maggie's Mom:
> 
> Here is the name and phone number of a Dogs Deserve Better rep in KY.
> I think she is around Harrodsburg, KY, which is one hour or so from Elizabethtown, KY. Maybe if you call and email and explain to her,
> ...


Thanks Karen- we'll do that!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I've been googling a little on this and on another forum someone said that some shelters don't have the ability to screen the rescues and ask that rescues refer people to them instead. I think that might be legitimate as the person on this forum was referred by a rescue to a shelter and she got her duchhound.

The thing that comes to mind was the animal rights people that were collecting dogs and then killing them? And there might be some unscruplous people out there willing to collect and sell or auction off dogs.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You would think they could get references of not just the rescues, but the rescue directors to know if they are legit or not. I would think most 501c3's that have been in rescue for 5 years or more might be considered trustworthy????


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Keep us updated please - - are they possibly trying to sell the dog?? Maybe thats why they don't want rescue involved.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish I was closer and I would go myself to get him. That is just ridicoulus that they wont let a rescue have the dogs. That is a disgrace. I pray that someone will be able to save him and get him to Dirks.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maggie's Mom*

Maggie's Mom:

Is there a Golden Ret. Rescue in Ky that might help.
So far, I haven't heard back from anyone-maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

SolidGold said:


> Can someone lie about this? For example have a volunteer for the rescue go and 'adopt' him and then put him into the rescue? I know probably isn't legal?


We have had volunteer's adopt the dog and then turn it in to us.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Keep us updated please - - are they possibly trying to sell the dog?? Maybe thats why they don't want rescue involved.


Yeah Steve for $15.00.It is in a shelter.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Maggie's Mom:
> 
> Is there a Golden Ret. Rescue in Ky that might help.
> So far, I haven't heard back from anyone-maybe tomorrow.


They made it very clear that they would not give a rescue the dog even if we paid the 15.00 fee.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> They made it very clear that they would not give a rescue the dog even if we paid the 15.00 fee.


So it has Nothing to do with money, they're just exhibiting their power, arses!!! :doh:


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Jill and Mary,

I'm more than happy to donate for expenses - just let me know.

Phyllis


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Sweet Katie said:


> Jill and Mary,
> 
> I'm more than happy to donate for expenses - just let me know.
> 
> Phyllis


 
Ok Phyllis, thanks!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Did I see on the news that Kentucky is one of the areas that had some really bad weather last night?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dirk's*

Dirk's:

Did you find someone in KY to get this boy for you?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I got a PM today indicating a person was willing to help. We'll keep you updated.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Paws crossed you guys


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Oh I hope so!

Keep us posted!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Keep us posted, Jill.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Been away for a few days, wondering if anything has worked out for this guy?


----------



## rosiebug (Mar 31, 2008)

Has anyone contacted GRRAND? They (we) operate out of L-ville and serve L-ville, Southern IN, N. KY and Greater Cinti. I will forward this along and ask if anyone is aware.

Paula


----------



## kmrenaud (Mar 13, 2008)

I think my heart melted when I saw Clyde. I've been looking into a rescue golden here in New Mexico (turns out I've decided to take on a rescue AND a puppy in December), but the rescue in NM never has goldens and the ones in CO won't adopted outside of their area...still looking, but would love a beauty like Clyde if we could find a way to transport...


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Oh, this group is great at putting together transports!


----------



## kmrenaud (Mar 13, 2008)

Well...I'd love to start the ball rolling if possible. I don't know how it all works, but I'll provide whatever people need. 

Kristen


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

rosiebug said:


> Has anyone contacted GRRAND? They (we) operate out of L-ville and serve L-ville, Southern IN, N. KY and Greater Cinti. I will forward this along and ask if anyone is aware.
> 
> Paula


They WONT adopt this dog out to a Rescue. That is where are problem is. We are trying to get someone who lives there to go adopt the dog and help transport him towards St. Louis, where we could meet up and get the dog.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Darn, I was hoping that something could have worked out for Clyde to get to Dirks. Sorry guys, I was really trying!!


----------



## rosiebug (Mar 31, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> They WONT adopt this dog out to a Rescue. That is where are problem is. We are trying to get someone who lives there to go adopt the dog and help transport him towards St. Louis, where we could meet up and get the dog.


That is just so bizarre.  How do/did they know that you (or whomever called) was associated with a rescue? What kind of "screening" are they doing?? You'd think that they'd be jumping for joy that a rescue group wants to take a dog off of their hands. :no:

I have sent the PF link to GRRAND, so I'll let you know if I hear anything back from that end (maybe they have an "in" that no one else does or have worked with this shelter in the past -- well, I hope so anyway)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We have never had a shelter say NO because we were a rescue. When one of our people called they said we were with Dirks fund and the guy cut her right off and said we DONT deal with rescues ..PERIOD , the hung up.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just called this shelter, They said that they just approved an adoption application for him!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Just called this shelter, They said that they just approved an adoption application for him!


Wonderful news! Now Dirk's has an open space for another dog in need.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Wonderful news! Now Dirk's has an open space for another dog in need.


LOL.... we have plenty that are coming in.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> LOL.... we have plenty that are coming in.....


I remember...


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We have 4 coming in by the weekend.... including a 12 week old puppy


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> We have 4 coming in by the weekend.... including a 12 week old puppy



do you all have a need for foster homes? If so, do you use foster homes that are out of state? We are in NW Ar and not too far from STL, we would love to foster for a rescue but there are none in AR, we foster for our shelter here. We would be happy to foster for Dirk's if they needed it and don't mind our location ... Buddy's video broke my heart!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AmyinAr said:


> do you all have a need for foster homes? If so, do you use foster homes that are out of state? We are in NW Ar and not too far from STL, we would love to foster for a rescue but there are none in AR, we foster for our shelter here. We would be happy to foster for Dirk's if they needed it and don't mind our location ... Buddy's video broke my heart!


Sent you a PM.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks! I sent you one back


----------



## rosiebug (Mar 31, 2008)

Maggie's Mom - Just wanted to follow up with you - GRRAND called on this same dog early last week (along with another one - Buddy, I believe) and were told the same thing. Not sure where E-town is, but it was too far for GRRAND to arrange a private adoption.

Good luck with all those dogs coming in over the weekend!
Paula


----------

